# Liquid ICS v1.5.1 drains my battery



## Matt209Cali (Dec 7, 2012)

What gives I see all these reviews saying its battery life is amazing good but my battery drains quick on my default ROM I could go the whole day and still have 10% or more battery now I'm finding myself having to charge 3 times a day what gives can anyone give me some suggestions?

On droid 2 global


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

It is what you make it. There are plenty of mods and tweaks that can be done to increase performance, smoothness, and battery.

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------



## Matt209Cali (Dec 7, 2012)

Dubbsy said:


> It is what you make it. There are plenty of mods and tweaks that can be done to increase performance, smoothness, and battery.
> 
> Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


Could you give me some suggestions I have been doing just constant research and just have not found a fix


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

Build.prop edits, sysctl write changes, backlight settings, sync usage, turning off Wi-Fi and GPS when not using, disabling animations.

Too many build.Prop and sysctl stuff to post off the top of my head. Search here or xda. Search for "build.prop tweaks"

Then you can do init scripts and change your memory/oom grouping settings. But that's a little bit more in depth.

Sent from my LiquiKanged r2d2


----------

